# yet another ? for you guys



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok here goes.Im installing tiles on the shower ceiling.12 x 12 tiles.How do I get them to stick and stay?its all cement backer and kerdi wrapped.Here's the deal.I didnt install kerdi on the ceiling just cement backer.I plan on using those plastic orange spacers the 4 way ones and drilling a hole in the middle of them and screwing them to the ceiling to hold em in place.I cant think of a better way.So the reason for the post.Any ideas.?was going to use flexbond and a 1/2 x 1/2 square notch trowell..This is why I didnt kerdi the ceiling.Didnt figure it was worth the materialif I was just going to screw holes in it..


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

GRR said:


> Ok here goes.Im installing tiles on the shower ceiling.12 x 12 tiles.How do I get them to stick and stay?its all cement backer and kerdi wrapped.Here's the deal.I didnt install kerdi on the ceiling just cement backer.I plan on using those plastic orange spacers the 4 way ones and drilling a hole in the middle of them and screwing them to the ceiling to hold em in place.I cant think of a better way.So the reason for the post.Any ideas.?was going to use flexbond and a 1/2 x 1/2 square notch trowell..This is why I didnt kerdi the ceiling.Didnt figure it was worth the materialif I was just going to screw holes in it..


 :notworthy


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

I would think they will stick to the ceiling without drilling and screwing, if not prop them with a piece of wood for a few minutes, make sure your getting good coverage with the thin set on the back of the tile. I have never tiled a ceiling but when lifting a tile placed on a floor or wall they seem to stick really well.


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

GRR,

You're wasting too much time thinking what might go wrong.:whistling The fact is that tile stick very well on ceilings, maybe better than on walls? (At least it doesn't slide down the wall.) 

Just mix the thinset correctly, spread it to the backs with a 1/4x3/8 trowel and press while sticking the tiles in place. The suction will hold the tiles. It may take you a few tiles to get the hang of it? 

Jaz


----------



## TaitINC (Nov 30, 2007)

if they don't stick...try cutting small 4"-6" x 2" blocks and lock them over the tile and screw them in the grout gap. should hold them if the thinset doesn't hold


----------



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey there all!! wow thanks for the advise! I have wonder is it not my job to canstantly wonder what could go wrong? That way it is done right..Right? LOL 
Anyhow what I did was spread flexbond with 1/4 x 3/8 square notch trowell on the ceiling and back buttered the tile..Sticked like a charm..again thanks for the ideas..:thumbup:


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Now tell us the truth.......did you wear a hard hat?:laughing:

Jaz


----------



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

JazMan said:


> Now tell us the truth.......did you wear a hard hat?:laughing:
> 
> Jaz


Ahh yeah I did...Hey in your sig it says your a expert Kerdi shower installer...Did you take the training that Schluter offers?Im sure it has been brought up on here before but here it is anyway. Ahh im not allowed to post links to other sites untill I have 15 posts. Im actually considering on taking the course.Its 100% free and they pay for the hotel room for 2 nights..Cant beat that To learn..


----------



## Snow Man (Aug 18, 2008)

GRR said:


> Ok here goes.Im installing tiles on the shower ceiling.12 x 12 tiles.?its all cement backer and kerdi wrapped.Here's the deal.I didnt install kerdi on the ceiling just cement backer.I plan on using those plastic orange spacers the 4 way ones and drilling a hole in the middle of them and screwing them to the ceiling to hold em in place.I cant think of a better way.So the reason for the post.Any ideas.?was going to use flexbond and a 1/2 x 1/2 square notch trowell..This is why I didnt kerdi the ceiling.Didnt figure it was worth the materialif I was just going to screw holes in it..


How do I get them to stick and stay


HIRE SOME ONE WHO KNOWS


----------



## GRR (Oct 27, 2008)

Snow Man said:


> How do I get them to stick and stay
> 
> 
> HIRE SOME ONE WHO KNOWS


Here's the thing im not to kien on with this site...The sarcasim and insults on here are not what im looking for..I suppose you have never asked for help with somthing in here cause your way to perfect! Hail to the master :notworthy Mr. Snow Man.. I would think the forum would be useless if we were all as smart as you..


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

I have never done a ceiling. But I saw one being done, and they had 1x2's cut and it looked like a forest in there.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

JazMan said:


> Now tell us the truth.......did you wear a hard hat?:laughing:
> 
> Jaz


Ive done 8 to 10 tile ceilings. Wish i had a hard hat on for the 2nd to last one i did. I put up the last corner tile, held it for a few sec., bent down to clean up some thinset that fell on the floor. That dam tile fell and hit me square in the back of the head..


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

GRR said:


> Here's the thing im not to kien on with this site...The sarcasim and insults on here are not what im looking for..I suppose you have never asked for help with somthing in here cause your way to perfect! Hail to the master :notworthy Mr. Snow Man.. I would think the forum would be useless if we were all as smart as you..


I completely agree with you.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Dead Men do tell tales!


----------



## phillytile (Jun 8, 2005)

Also, if you flat trowel thinset on the ceiling the day before, the tiles will stick no problem. No need to make crazy props.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Snow Man said:


> How do I get them to stick and stay
> 
> 
> HIRE SOME ONE WHO KNOWS
> ...


Are ya kidding me? 
Let's see if we have the facts down...
You don't know/are unsure of how to do something
You come here and post a question relating to your issue
You expect the world to stop spinning while someone - who is volunteering their time, effort and knowledge - to answer you question.

Get a grip.

Some of you guys must run THE most miserable job sites in creation.:furious: 
Whatever happened to having some fun?
Oh, sorry..YOU were at the receiving end....boo hoo.

Coming from a guy that "claims" to be a "Interior Renovation Specialist", that's a pretty bush league question...and self-answer [drill holes in "those plastic orange spacers the 4 way ones"]:laughing: 


Plow on Snow Man.:thumbup::clap:


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

The most amazing aspect of this thread is that - I wasn't involved in it and it still turned into a flame-fest.

Is this a great place or what?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Are ya kidding me?
> Let's see if we have the facts down...
> You don't know/are unsure of how to do something
> You come here and post a question relating to your issue
> ...



I can't believe I missed that. 
How did I miss that. 
Jeeezz I can't believe I missed that set up. 

I would have nailed him if I had seen that before :laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I can't believe I missed that.
> How did I miss that.
> Jeeezz I can't believe I missed that set up.
> 
> I would have nailed him if I had seen that before :laughing:


LOL please refer to my first post on this thread.
I didn't miss it.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> LOL please refer to my first post on this thread.
> I didn't miss it.


don't rub it in that is gonna haunt me for along time:laughing:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> I can't believe I missed that.
> How did I miss that.
> Jeeezz I can't believe I missed that set up.
> 
> I would have nailed him if I had seen that before :laughing:


It's kind of hard to eat pie and type at the same time :whistling...so I eat and read - amazing the little details that are missed as we skim across these threads.

You better shape up :laughing:


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> don't rub it in that is gonna haunt me for along time:laughing:


 I will allieviate your pain by telling of my first ceiling.

I decided to forgo the worries of them not sticking and having the embarassment of being hit in the head by fallen tile. 

I left my ceiling backerboard down. Tiled it on a table outside, thought to myself, 

"I'm a genius!!"

I held that thought until i attempted to hold that 200 lbs above my head to screw it in place!

We all learn given the proper motivation.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> "I'm a genius!!"


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing: 

We should have a "true story" thread about our follies that lead us to be pros:thumbup:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> I will allieviate your pain by telling of my first ceiling.
> 
> I decided to forgo the worries of them not sticking and having the embarassment of being hit in the head by fallen tile.
> 
> ...



Funny stuff. I could picture that. I have some silly shiznit I have down to we should trade stories one day


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Someone start the thread.... i've done my foolish bit for today!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

wizendwizard said:


> Someone start the thread.... i've done my foolish bit for today!


It's gonna be your story as the kick-off post!


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

I figured as much!


----------



## dave peffer (Jan 10, 2009)

*perfect solution*

I am new here so please bear with me. I have been in the business 28 years and love the idea of drilling and screwing spacers in the ceiling joints!!! Just can't understand why I didn't think of that.

Given that, I'm thinking maybe double sided tape or hot melt glue might be revolutionary as well. It's cheaper than thinset! Also, a hardhat wouldn't be necessary if you just put the ceiling tile on the floor instead!
Sorry, mybad, couldn't help myself.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

GRR said:


> Ahh yeah I did...Hey in your sig it says your a expert Kerdi shower installer...Did you take the training that Schluter offers?Im sure it has been brought up on here before but here it is anyway. Ahh im not allowed to post links to other sites untill I have 15 posts. Im actually considering on taking the course.Its 100% free and they pay for the hotel room for 2 nights..Cant beat that To learn..


 
Well worth it - I took the course last winter - I think anyone who wants to use Schluter products should go.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

JazMan said:


> Now tell us the truth.......did you wear a hard hat?:laughing:
> 
> Jaz


That is funny (for me!) I recently did my own basement bathroom with a tile shower (with ceiling tile). I was joking around with my son who was helping me, wasn't paying attention, and put the first tile up without back buttering it. He had just asked if tile ever fell and I was explaining that if it does you didn't install it right, when, wack!! off the top of my head - the first tile ever to fall off the ceiling!!

I tried to cover by saying I did it too show him what not to do - but I don't think he bought it!!:laughing:


----------

